# My Savannah Gallery



## SavannahGa (Jun 14, 2004)

This is my first post here, let me know what you think of my new site. Thx. 
http://www.gallerysavannah.com


----------



## Luminosity (Jun 15, 2004)

Hiya SavannahGa ! Welcome to the forum 
I had a quick peek at your site and really like what I've seen so far ! 
I most definately will take a longer look in there in the next day or so as the pics are beautiful.
Really wanna try to get to Savannah next year.

Anyways , have fun in TPF !


----------



## SavannahGa (Jun 16, 2004)

Thx Luminosity, Try to make it. I know you will like Savannah.


----------



## SavannahGa (Jul 2, 2004)

Anymore comments? Anyone? Likes, Dislikes about my site. I need some feedback for improvement of the site. Thx.


----------



## Youngun (Jul 4, 2004)

I might change the off-black color you have around the text to something that contrasts more with the true black background. Only suggestion, good stuff. I'm actually over on Hilton Head Island right now. I love the lowcountry!


----------



## SavannahGa (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks for the input!


----------

